# BSNL DataOne Usage Finder (Open Source) released



## puja399 (Jan 6, 2006)

One of our friends has just released a nice tool for finding out Dataone usage, its open source and working great. U can download it at *duf.sourceforge.net/.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 7, 2006)

still not happy news for gnu/linux users. This one is coded in VB.

BTW, as this project is Open Source, Someone can examine the code and implement in gtk or qt or something.

I want to do this, but i've no VB for examining the code, and I dont know VB.


----------



## puja399 (Jan 7, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> still not happy news for gnu/linux users. This one is coded in VB.
> 
> BTW, as this project is Open Source, Someone can examine the code and implement in gtk or qt or something.
> 
> I want to do this, but i've no VB for examining the code, and I dont know VB.



*dobs.sourceforge.net/???


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 7, 2006)

thx puja

but maybe this is better off in the BSNL sticky


----------



## royal (Jan 7, 2006)

hey thx puja399 ...
when I tried to check the usage from BSNL site it showed some error...
this app really helps...  8) 

is there any app by which I can change the password?


----------

